

A narrative discourse on the widespread belief that your idea will be stolen - tzs
http://venturefizz.com/blog/mark-zuckerberg-stole-my-idea

======
tzs
Someone posted this earlier, but under the title "Mark Zuckerberg Stole My
Idea!". The actual article has that title _with_ _the_ _quotes_ , which is an
appropriate because it is addressing the common complaint that people steal
ideas. The title here on HN did not have the quotes, which I think changed the
perception significantly, and is probably what led to it getting flagged.

Since it is an interesting article, I thought I'd give it another chance with
a title that can't possibly be seen as link bait.

